# Should Trump pardon the terrorists?



## Taleweaver (Jan 18, 2021)

On January 6th, Trump and his gang whipped up the crowd into a frenzy that breached the US capitol. They believed - and still believe - that the election was stolen (and apparently also that Trump's lawyers are terrible at finding the evidence that's "so readily available"). That the more popular candidate couldn't possibly win because it wasn't Trump. They also believed that Pence betrayed Trump by not overturning the election, apparently deaf to the fact that the vice president simply doesn't have such power(1). So with that belief, they entered the capitol with pitchforks and nooses, trashing the place and disrupting the ceremonial acknowledgment of Joe Biden as the rightful president elect.
Or, in summary: engage in domestic terrorism.

The absurd thing is how many of them didn't even realised - and perhaps still not realise - that they are, in fact, the bad guys. Like patriottism and violence somehow go hand in hand. Like chanting "Kill Mike Pence" is somehow the American thing to do when the guy is VICE PRESIDENT!
Freedom of speech means you're entitled to your dumb belief that the elections were stolen, contrary to reality. But even so, I can't wrap my head around the fact that they combine acts of terrorisms with a belief that they're the "true patriots". Nonetheless, some openly used their cell phones to capture their actions, stating their names and, in some cases, just giving themselves up to the FBI.

Trump being the "great communicator" that he is, denied ever proclaiming violence on the capitol or even that he was inciting them to riot in the first place. He was just too late to call in the national guard or tweet that the rioters should obey law and order, that's all. I mean...he had bigger priorities than managing his most loyal base(2).


...and now the rioters that are caught or turned themselves in, are baffled to learn that terrorism is frowned upon in the USA. They even have the audacity to ask for presidential pardons.


Riddle me this. If Mohamed Atta and his gang somehow survived their crash into the WTC towers...would they be given pardons because "they were just doing what they were told"? Not a bloody chance. Neither would Bin Laden be forgiven because he "meant" to say to peacefully protest against the American imperialism in the WTC towers, but was "somehow misunderstood".
Of course the republican party still had some spine twenty years ago. But I digress...

After being pretty pissed at their nerve and, admitted, being gleeful at their situation ('ey  losers: where's your orange idol now, eh? '), I remembered there are still trolls on this forum that kiss Trump's ass. And I got to wonder: would they throw their own kind under the bus for Trump, or would THAT be where they draw the line?


So... a poll.








(1): small history lesson for dummies: in 2000, the race between Al Gore and W. Bush was much closer than this one, and came down to manual recounting of votes in Florida. Eventually, Gore admitted defeat. If by Trump logic the vice president could just deny the right of the majority of v...oh, wait: I forgot: Al Gore HAD the popular vote at that time. I meant to say: If by Trump logic the vice president could just deny the results of the election, Al Gore could have just given himself the presidency. He didn't. Because, like now, there's no shred of actual evidence of fraud. It was just ACTUALLY close (and not this "I called the presidency before all the votes were counted" bullshit).
(2): he was watching television.


----------



## notimp (Jan 18, 2021)

He will not.
Would be read as a sign of weakness,
and him acknowledging their behavior.

He doesnt like those things, and neither does the administration.


----------

